# HOB filter for mini aquariums



## Bunbuku

I was thinking of setting up a low tech 5 gallon planted tank. I don't necessarily want a canister though due to space constraints. 

What are your favorite HOB filters for this purpose?


----------



## TAB

Very few people make them... internal power filters or spong filters are an option.

I've used this product on a 2 gallon reef

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+9821&pcatid=9821


----------



## cah925

I use a sponge filter on my 5 gal tank.


----------



## king oz

Kim hipped me to a very neat small canister I like it on my 13 gallon its a 501 turtle filter from zoo med
check it out only about 35.00 bucks


----------



## Karebear

There is a mini hob filter called Elite, I think by red sea. It is as cute as a bugs ear and is made to be used for as little as a 1/2 gal. Sells for under $20 maybe under $15. I have one at my shop on a 1.5 gal mini and it has run for over 3 yrs.


----------



## houseofcards

Karebear said:


> There is a mini hob filter called Elite, I think by red sea. It is as cute as a bugs ear and is made to be used for as little as a 1/2 gal. Sells for under $20 maybe under $15. I have one at my shop on a 1.5 gal mini and it has run for over 3 yrs.


Pretty sure the Azoo and the Red Sea (mine says Deco Art Nano Filter) is the same thing. I have both and they look identical and both move 15 gph. One thing I'll say about these small HOB filters is that if you plan on putting a prefilter or netting on the intake to protect shrimp the flow slows down alot since it's not alot of flow to begin with. So I personally would go with something alittle larger for a 5g. I have mine on a Mini S (3.5g)


----------



## Karebear

houseofcards said:


> Pretty sure the Azoo and the Red Sea (mine says Deco Art Nano Filter) is the same thing. I have both and they look identical and both move 15 gph. One thing I'll say about these small HOB filters is that if you plan on putting a prefilter or netting on the intake to protect shrimp the flow slows down alot since it's not alot of flow to begin with. So I personally would go with something alittle larger for a 5g. I have mine on a Mini S (3.5g)


You are right, they are the same thing, and you are right for it being small for a 5 gal. I have mine on a 1.5 gal with no netting, shrimpies seem ok. I guess for a 5 gal I would go the smallest aquaclear, but it seems to me to be to strong a flow for a 5 gal. Sponge filter?


----------



## Bunbuku

I might get this Rena Smartfilter http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3608+17238&pcatid=17238 because I might be able to get away with not using pre-made media with carbon


----------



## houseofcards

Bunbuku said:


> I might get this Rena Smartfilter http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3608+17238&pcatid=17238 because I might be able to get away with not using pre-made media with carbon


I never use the pre-made stuff. I usually stuff the filter with seeded efisubstrate and large uncut mechanical filter pads. I actually ordered this filter a few days ago. I almost ordered the one youre considering, but it looked like a bigger footprint. I haven't received mine yet, so I can't tell you how good it is.


----------



## Bunbuku

houseofcards said:


> I never use the pre-made stuff. I usually stuff the filter with seeded efisubstrate and large uncut mechanical filter pads. I actually ordered *this filter *a few days ago. I almost ordered the one youre considering, but it looked like a bigger footprint. I haven't received mine yet, so I can't tell you how good it is.


Sorry Jeff which one did you get? I agree with you though I prefer to put my own media rather than use the pre-made stuff as they seem be more for the fish only types.


----------



## houseofcards

Bunbuku said:


> Sorry Jeff which one did you get? I agree with you though I prefer to put my own media rather than use the pre-made stuff as they seem be more for the fish only types.


Sorry thought I attached link. Here it is:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=19169&prodid=38203&catid=1286

As I said, I haven't received it yet, so I couldn't tell you much more.


----------



## bigstick120

What did you guys decide? Im looking for a small filter for a 15 gallon. I have the zoomed and I like it, but the price has really gone up!


----------

